# Tools and spare parts for your weapons



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

How many of you can take your weapons down to individual parts? How many know how to correct each type of malfunction, and know what is broken when your weapon fails? How many of you just drop your gun off at a gunsmith when something is wrong? 

You prepare for so much but if you can't fix your tools, including your guns, then they become paperweights when there is no longer a gun smith to run to. 

I suggest knowing the exact function of your weapons, what every part does, what is most likely to fail, and what happens when it fails.

I suggest taking an armorer's course.

I suggest keeping spare parts, and the tools needed to make the repairs you will most likely encounter.

I have met so many people who can tell me everything there is to know about their ammo, but don't know what type of action the weapon they fire out of uses, can't name the parts of their weapon's internals, and go to the smith every time something isn't right.

Doesn't that seem lopsided?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I can take every weapon I own down to the smallest pieces, most from memory. I would recommend the Gun Digest assembly/disassembly books for anyone thinking about working on their own firearms.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Once you have decided on the firearms you like, buy spare firearms. And that is your spare parts.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Once you have decided on the firearms you like, buy spare firearms. And that is your spare parts.


Well... yes and no...

Some parts simply wear out, especially things like recoil springs.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

That's an expensive spare parts bin! Now what if the same part broke in both guns? It would be smarter to have replacement parts and knowhow on replacing the said part. Yes, It's good to have two of the same but with parts you can fix one and still use the other.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I have replacement recoil springs for the pistols, and I can completely disassemble them. Nothing for the revolvers. Spare guns = spare parts?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

How many rounds before a recoil spring wears out? Could be 1,000 or 5,000 depending on the firearm. Do you realistically expect to consume that many rounds? However, spring kits are really cheap compared to other parts. Spare bolt doesn't do much good unless you know how to lap it. Spare barrel doesn't do much good unless you know how to index it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Purchased "NEW" AR-15 M4's from a wholesaler for $449 complete. Like Hunting Hawk says just buy an extra gun. When one goes down grab the next and THEN you have parts. 

How do you call time out I have to fix my "only" gun in a fight??


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Parts are cheaper than guns. Have multiple guns, yes, but extra guns are NOT spare parts. They are spare guns. You should have AMPLE trigger time on ALL of your guns to understand how each one fires. Time to zero your gun and understand how each one fires at different ranges. You could buy 100 of the exact same gun and each one would be different. 

Do you use optics? Do they require batteries? Do you have backup sights for when the optic goes down (when not if)


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Collecting spare parts to have a complete parts kit can run as much as a replacement firearm. Do you have the machine shop to replace those parts?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Two is one & one is none.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

HuntingHawk said:


> Collecting spare parts to have a complete parts kit can run as much as a replacement firearm. Do you have the machine shop to replace those parts?


Complete parts kit, yea, but what is most likely to break on any given gun? Firing pins, springs, minor parts that you can't go without. That stuff is significantly cheaper to stock.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

A bolt lug is not likely to break but they have on all rifles. Especially semi autos. So you don't keep a spare bolt & so if it happens you are SOL because you don't have a spare. That ammo & mags useless now also.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I have completely dismantled every firearm I own at least once. Most don't need much in the way of tools. Parts vary but most have a spring kit or small parts kit. Anything I consider a "prep" I have 2 of. Anything I have one of is not something I would use in SHTF, e.g. collector items.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AR part/repair kit run about 25-30 dollars usefully to have around. You can replace an AR barrel without any issue if you buy good stuff. You do need some simple tools and a vise block. Recoil spring are something you should consider for any weapon you have that uses them.
WARNING: Spare parts have away of turning into another AR.

Just an example not promoting the sight or the product.
Bushmaster Field Repair Kit AR-15

Same kit sells local for under 30 dollars.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I understand the need for spare parts. Could those of you who fire large amounts of ammo, give a sense of when 30k rounds are fired from an AR what trigger group parts fail? I don't gamble, but play the odds. Those that served, what components failed in your experience? Not looking to hi-jack the thread, but, we are looking at spare parts to have on hand. Have read, but never fired that much from my AR, that 30k and the barrel needs to be replaced.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Having the tools and spare parts, along with the skills to use the tools and repair as needed should be a part of your preps.
There are books and manuals readily available
To do less is not to be ready--


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> I understand the need for spare parts. Could those of you who fire large amounts of ammo, give a sense of when 30k rounds are fired from an AR what trigger group parts fail? I don't gamble, but play the odds. Those that served, what components failed in your experience? Not looking to hi-jack the thread, but, we are looking at spare parts to have on hand. Have read, but never fired that much from my AR, that 30k and the barrel needs to be replaced.


Not hijacking at all, you are right on point. In my arms room I never once saw a failure in the trigger group. We fired 10s of thousands of rounds per weapon, and the only things I had to repair were firing pins, gas rings, and barrels. And barrels only because we fired so much and we have rules about how many rounds can be fired through a barrel before it must be replaced. Usually the barrels were still good.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I understand the need for spare parts. Could those of you who fire large amounts of ammo, give a sense of when 30k rounds are fired from an AR what trigger group parts fail? I don't gamble, but play the odds. Those that served, what components failed in your experience? Not looking to hi-jack the thread, but, we are looking at spare parts to have on hand. Have read, but never fired that much from my AR, that 30k and the barrel needs to be replaced.


 Bolt gas rings over time wear . result failure to chamber next round.
Extractor spring and spring insert are small and some times lost
Firing pin will over time wear.
Take down dents and dent springs.safety dent and spring get lost
Look at some of the small parts they can be lost
Ejection port dust cover spring can break over time, you could live without it but nice to have
While not often spring in lower can break or weaken in time.
Quality of barrel 5000-10,000 rounds Can last longer depends on how weapon is fire, full auto burns them up much faster.
Take it for what it is worth but Colt states that more damage is done to barrels by over cleaning than firing, they recommend no more than every 500 rounds.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would think that having basic tools, reference materials and common spare parts would be reasonable. It may be possible to have economy if your have the same firearms in number. For example 2 Glock 17s, 4 Garands and so on.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have a question about the gas rings on an ar. Has anyone heard of or tried the mcfarland 1 piece gas ring made by dpms? Hearsay says that they eliminate gas leakage issues and last a lot longer.

I have upgraded a few parts on an ar and a 1911. I have the originals that are still good as replacements and spare springs for both.


----------



## cudruln (Jul 12, 2013)

Spare parts are great to have around. I have a good stash of them. But like stated previously spares usually lead to another build. Though usually when I am at a lgs I pick up spares that I see fitting, especially a lpk for the ar.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There are some task like changing a barrel you may wish to do even if there is nothing wrong with yours. Install some mods may require removing the barrel Nut to do so. Having the right tools will ensure you do not damage the weapon and they will not break the bank acquiring them. If you only have one and a one time mod then taking it to someone may be lower cost ,but if you own a few as many do the cost of a few tools evens out.
This is one I posted before picked up at a low cost, seen the deal on this web sight and went for it. Came with a good vise block and an ok Armorers wrench for the AR.
Add a set of punches and you have it covered. It also comes in handy for just about any work of playing you may wish to do. The wood based one is not finished yet.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Don’t see a need to keep a lot of spare parts I prefer to have spare weapons. If the SHTF I may not have time to fix a weapon. Just drop it and get another one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> There are some task like changing a barrel you may wish to do even if there is nothing wrong with yours. Install some mods may require removing the barrel Nut to do so. Having the right tools will ensure you do not damage the weapon and they will not break the bank acquiring them. If you only have one and a one time mod then taking it to someone may be lower cost ,but if you own a few as many do the cost of a few tools evens out.
> This is one I posted before picked up at a low cost, seen the deal on this web sight and went for it. Came with a good vise block and an ok Armorers wrench for the AR.
> Add a set of punches and you have it covered. It also comes in handy for just about any work of playing you may wish to do. The wood based one is not finished yet.
> View attachment 9702
> ...


Excellent suggestion Smitty.

If I may...I'd like to make one additional suggestion to the young men on the forum...take note of picture 2. IF you are going to take over the kitchen table to do your Gun-Smithing, make sure you give the little lady a nice bouquet of flowers! Smitty didn't get to this point in his life by being stupid! :bow:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Excellent suggestion Smitty.
> 
> If I may...I'd like to make one additional suggestion to the young men on the forum...take note of picture 2. IF you are going to take over the kitchen table to do your Gun-Smithing, make sure you give the little lady a nice bouquet of flowers! Smitty didn't get to this point in his life by being stupid! :bow:


 Slippy I have had my tail chewed for 39 years motorcycle parts,gun ect on kitchen table. Some things are never going to change. Flower help.
Harlery RoadGlide Inter faring getting ready for paint shop. I am just lucky my wife likes me.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

One is none two is one is a good yardstick with which to measure preparedness, I agree and prep accordingly. Yet I still keep a supply of easily lost parts on hand. 

If I'm at the range and I loose a part it is easy to simply switch to another rifle. If I am out afield I would more than likely not be carrying a second rifle. However I would more than likely be carrying a few small and easily lost parts, in a pocket of my pack. 

I would not anticipate having to field strip a firearm while out and about, yet if I did and lost a firing pin retainer, a detent or any other number of things that can get lost in grass/dirt/sand etc. It would be nice to know I had a spare handy.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I have a question about the gas rings on an ar. Has anyone heard of or tried the mcfarland 1 piece gas ring made by dpms? Hearsay says that they eliminate gas leakage issues and last a lot longer.
> 
> I have upgraded a few parts on an ar and a 1911. I have the originals that are still good as replacements and spare springs for both.


I've heard good things about the McFarland rings, but haven't personally tried them. I would also be curious if anyone has personally used them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have firearms from the teens (as in 1917 & 18), the twenties, many from the 40's, a dozen from the 60's & 70's, and some newer.
ALL have the parts that were in them when I obtained them and are original as far as I know. Well, except for the Garand that was rebuilt after the Korean War, and the WWI Mauser GEW98 that was upgraded in the 30's and then served in WWII.
Outside of military use, how many casual civilians are ever going to wear out a quality firearm?
I can understand relatively shortened barrel life on very high velocity (over 3,000 FPS) rifles, and maybe, maybe a spring here and there, but what else?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When children were young we wore a Winchester 190 22 out , it was so bad a gunsmith said it could never be repair there was no metal left. You can wear out parts of any weapon if you shoot it enough.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> Don't see a need to keep a lot of spare parts I prefer to have spare weapons. If the SHTF I may not have time to fix a weapon. Just drop it and get another one.


And now you have one less weapon. Unless you killed someone who was attacking you with a weapon to replace it, you have unnecessarily depleted your preps. 99% of repairs are so simple and cheap. Why waste a perfectly good gun? Have backups of course, if one gun goes down you can transition and stay in the fight, but afterward go "home" and fix it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dent Spring goes flying. Should be easy to find in the house. So down to vault get spare spring. 3 months latter wife finds it in her flowers in the other room. Ask do you need this?
Extractor spring is so small some need glasses to see it, drop one of those.
Damaged or worn firing pin can be made from a nail but takes time nice to have one in the kit. Simple low cost insurance. And they don't go bad in the tool box.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Smitty, can what you show be purchased as a kit, or would I have to buy individual parts? I currently have a spare BCG. I guess a spare trigger group is in order. Nevermind. I do see that there may be some overlaps, that's OK.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Smitty, can what you show be purchased as a kit, or would I have to buy individual parts? I currently have a spare BCG. I guess a spare trigger group is in order. Nevermind. I do see that there may be some overlaps, that's OK.


Simple kit runs about 25-35 dollars. There are several on the market. One is commonly sold under Bushmaster name. When I am at LGS and they have them at a good price, I toss one in the basket have a fair supply stocked up by now.
Not recommending the sight just an example.
Bushmaster AR-15 Field Repair Kit .223 Caliber/5.56mm

Springs only kit about 8-9.00
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/2-DPBP-04


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I have spare parts for every firearm I own just in case I loose a part while cleaning (spring) to new barrels for the autos in a barrel wears out. 

I used to shoot a LOT! but now cant because of my joints hurting so I have more parts and ammo then I will ever be able to use but enough my grand kids or even great grands kids will have fun shooting my firearms


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> I have spare parts for every firearm I own just in case I loose a part while cleaning (spring) to new barrels for the autos in a barrel wears out.
> 
> I used to shoot a LOT! but now cant because of my joints hurting so I have more parts and ammo then I will ever be able to use but enough my grand kids or even great grands kids will have fun shooting my firearms


I ahve conviced my wife that spare firearms are better than spare parts hehehehe


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A spare set of all springs with a firing pin for most rifles is less than $25. Makes sense to get a set.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> I ahve conviced my wife that spare firearms are better than spare parts hehehehe


I tried that on my wife but she looked at me and in her best imitation of Al Borland from Tool time she said " I dont think so Tim" I am now looking for a concealed handgun that will fit her hand and figure out what caliber she will be using.... I told her that I will load anything she wants so it wont have a lot of muzzle flip no matter what she uses (im trying to get her to go 45acp)


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Smitty, can what you show be purchased as a kit, or would I have to buy individual parts? I currently have a spare BCG. I guess a spare trigger group is in order. Nevermind. I do see that there may be some overlaps, that's OK.


You can get a spring kit for almost anything from Wolff Springs:

Wolff Gunsprings - Firearm Springs for Semi-Auto Pistols, Revolvers, Rifles, & Shotguns

Small parts other than springs frequently come as kits, but you may have to buy them one part at a time depending on the firearm. I would check a site like Brownells to see if something is available for your particular firearm.

Because so many people assemble their own ARs there is more of a market for the kits than for other firearms.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> I tried that on my wife but she looked at me and in her best imitation of Al Borland from Tool time she said " I dont think so Tim" I am now looking for a concealed handgun that will fit her hand and figure out what caliber she will be using.... I told her that I will load anything she wants so it wont have a lot of muzzle flip no matter what she uses (im trying to get her to go 45acp)


 Doc, Issue with grip caused my wife to switch to a revolver, 38 that can use +P small light weight worked well for her . Took some range time to get the trigger down.
I have faced the facts, I am getting older all of the weapons I have acquired over the years and those still to come will be pasted to my Children. It was not long after Obama was elected my ask me "do we have enough guns and ammo". My response was lets go shopping.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Dent Spring goes flying. Should be easy to find in the house. So down to vault get spare spring. 3 months latter wife finds it in her flowers in the other room. Ask do you need this?
> Extractor spring is so small some need glasses to see it, drop one of those.
> Damaged or worn firing pin can be made from a nail but takes time nice to have one in the kit. Simple low cost insurance. And they don't go bad in the tool box.
> View attachment 9714


I found my buffer detent spring in some BBQ chips that were open on a shelf. I felt something metallic in my mouth. I said to myself yeah I can finish the assembly now.

I then went and ordered several kits to replace the occasional flying parts. Whenever I need a couple $$$ to get free shipping, small parts are added to the order.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I found my buffer detent spring in some BBQ chips that were open on a shelf. I felt something metallic in my mouth. I said to myself yeah I can finish the assembly now.
> 
> I then wet and ordered several kits to replace the occasional flying parts. Whenever I need a couple $$$ to get free shipping, small parts are added to the order.


 Now you know when wife has a part in her hand and ask do you need this/are you looking for this . She is being a SA. She knows full well you are and do. Amazing how far those springs can fly, then of course the dent rolls away while looking for the spring.

This is what happens to a high end upper receiver when barrel is removed with out a vise block. It now does nothing except serve as a example.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> And now you have one less weapon. Unless you killed someone who was attacking you with a weapon to replace it, you have unnecessarily depleted your preps. 99% of repairs are so simple and cheap. Why waste a perfectly good gun? Have backups of course, if one gun goes down you can transition and stay in the fight, but afterward go "home" and fix it.


What do you mean going home? If the SHTF I'm either going to be at home or at my BOL. Also when that gun breaks then I have all the spare parts that can be taken from it except for the ones that broke.

I guess I've been lucky. I've only had one gun to break in my entire life and it was a cheap Marlin 22. In a war type environment weapons are sometime pushed to failure. But most of us never push our weapons that hard. And YES mechanical parts do break but unless you have every spare part for your weapon, then there are no guarantees when your weapon breaks you will have that part.

FYI the Marlin feed throat wore out and could not be repaired or replace due to the manufacture not making them anymore. And if the Marlin was your SHTF weapon you would be SOL because the feed throat would be a part most people would not have kept as a spare part.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Now you know when wife has a part in her hand and ask do you need this/are you looking for this . She is being a SA. She knows full well you are and do. Amazing how far those springs can fly, then of course the dent rolls away while looking for the spring.
> 
> This is what happens to a high end upper receiver when barrel is removed with out a vise block. It now does nothing except serve as a example.
> View attachment 9724


I've been using The Magpul BEV (Barrel Extension Vise)Block for the last few weeks. It's sweet.


----------

